# Quick help! Mushrooms turning brown...



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

does that mean they are bad and cant be used now???


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm assuming these are white mushrooms? It means they're old. They've probably gotten a bit slimey, too. I usually still use them up until they start growing... so long as I cook the crap out of them (and chop them up first). I think of it like an apple gone soft... still technically edible, just not very visually appealing.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

You could also use them for stock.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I use them till they get stinky and/or slimey

if they were getting close to that stage I'd try to use them all up in one dish rather than spread them out in the few I might have had planned


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks mamas!

My plan was to have them tossed in some goulash (sp?) and let the twins snack on a few of them (they love mushrooms), but the top few looked ok, but as I pulled them out of the container, the bottom ones were nasty so I just tossed them. I usually try to use them within a day or two of buying them, and usually only buy them the same day I plan on using them.


----------

